# True or False in Harvesting???



## Columbian Connection (Sep 11, 2005)

Just in case no one seen my post in "How do you do curing" I am re-posting it here. I plan on harvesting my plant in the next couple of days so I need a quick answer.  I was just thinking about something else I was told once years ago.  I also read it in a growers book.  I was told once that you hang your plants upside down in a cool dark place till they dry out. You hang them upside down to make sure all the thc goes to all the tops of the plant. How much truth is in that statement? Why or why not is this true or false? 

I would like opinions from both sides of the coin

Also why is it so important to manicure the tops? Why can't you just leave the little leaves on the buds?

Thanks to all in advance for any help. I wish I could fire up a fatty with you guys.


----------



## Hick (Sep 12, 2005)

CC..the only advantage/purpose of "hang" drying, your plant will dry much slower. It simply takes longer for the moisture to dissapate from the stalk _and_ stems, than just the stems inside the buds. If this truely aids in potency or flavor is a tough call, as "IMHO', most of the enhancement comes from the curing process and not in the drying.
   Trimming at harvest is subject to _your_ taste. Trim as much or as little as you prefer.


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 2, 2006)

thc goes to the tops thats nonsense what hick states is fact.

make sure you also have fresh air movement in bud drying room and total darkness until stems snap whan dry.

curing is when absolutely dry into molson jars or similar and airing/opening daily for as long as it takes to reach your prefered taste/stone.

pkj


----------



## massproducer (Apr 4, 2006)

yes, I totally agree with Hick, because resin does not flow


----------

